# Pyxichromis orthostoma - pictures of a spawn



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I had the privilege to witness a complete spawn from beginning to end of my Pyxichromis orthostoma, and wanted to share the experience with you.

They spawned on a smooth rock, with the male defending an area of approximately 2 feet in diameter. The rest of the tank mates were all packed in one corner of the tank. The spawn lasted for about 1 hour and I estimate the female to produce approximately 30 eggs, 1-4 each time. Not too bad concidering how large the eggs were and how young these fish are(male 2.5"-3"). The male colored up to almost a purple tone at times with his fins red and blue.

They are in a 45 gallon breeder tank with Haplochromis sp. "Ruby", a piece of driftwood, a rock, java fern and cryptocoryne. Substrate is a target playsand mix.

Water parameters:
PH: 8.7-8.8 (well water)
GH: 4-5
KH: 25-30
Temp: 24-25C

And here are the pictures.


----------



## ds1196 (Jun 20, 2004)

Awesome photos, Patrick! Not many people can capture the colors on the orthostoma. Usually, even photos of males look silver.


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

ds1196 said:


> Awesome photos, Patrick! Not many people can capture the colors on the orthostoma. Usually, even photos of males look silver.


Thanks Dave. I find that too much light washes out the colors.

Here is a picture of the male, then a rather bizarre picture of one of the smaller females eating a Callochromis macrops with a deformed spine, then a picture showing the huge mouth these guys have.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Very nice pictures :thumb:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Awsome pictures!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd sent some, maybe the last one into the photo contest...you have some great shots...


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Is it true these fish will eat anything 3cm smaller than themselves ?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Brilliant looking fish! :thumb:


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

alanastar said:


> Is it true these fish will eat anything 3cm smaller than themselves ?


I would not keep any fish with P. orthostoma unless it's 2/3 of its size. I keep mine with Haplochromis sp. "Ruby" and so far no problems, even though the Ruby's are smaller. I am however nervous everytime I go to check on them...

To say that it will eat anything 3cm than themselves may apply when they are small, but does not make sense if the fish is 15cm. I really don't think a 15cm orthostoma will try to eat a 12cm fish, unless it's a really thin "sardine" shaped fish.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Thats awesome! I loved watching my fish spawn.


----------

